# My Series Race #2 - Dave's Motorsports - Crystal River, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Another fun, full day of racing with 71 total entries coming from all over the state for Race #2 in *My Series.*

Thanks to Dave Munn and his family for making everyone feel welcome and keeping the grill going for Hot Dogs and Hamburgers. But the guy who really made out was the Ice Cream Man who showed up in the parking lot.

Here are the results. (I don't have the Tech Sheets and don't remember which raceways some guys listed. I'll update it once I get the information from Greg.)

*Spec NASCAR - Novice Division*
1. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 150
2. Tyler Chance - LRH - 113

Wesley and Tyler ran along with the racers in the AGE Division and then scored individually.


*Spec NASCAR - AGE Division*
1. Adam Crawley - LRH - 174
2. William Burnside - LRH - 172
3. Jason Burnside - LRH - 170
4. Tom Marlowe - SCS - 164
5. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 164
6. Buddy Houser - SCS - 162
7. David McGraw - LRH - 158
8. Wesley Dean, Sr. - SCS - 150

It took 160 laps to make the Main
9. Lewis Burnside, Jr. - LRH - 160
10. Greg Walker - TRP - 158
11. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 155
12. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 153
13. Donald Caron - ??? - 149 
14. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 148
15. Henry Burnside - LRH - 147
16. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 144
17. Stu Marder - TRP - 139
18. Johnny Banks - SCS - 133
19. Jeff Chance - LRH - 104



*Expert NASCAR*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 188
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 180
3. Kyle Hall - TRP - 179
4. Terry Tawney - None - 176
5. William Burnside - LRH - 175
6. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 174
7. Buddy Houser - SCS - 173
8. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 173
9. Jason Burnside - LRH - 168
10. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 156
11. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 144
12. Johnny Banks - SCS - 128
13. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 35


*GTP*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 203
2. Aaron Rothstein - JSG - 200
3. Terry Tawney - None - 197
4. Jeff Freitas - LRH - 189
5. Kyle Hall - TRP - 187
6. Buddy Houser - SCS - 180
7. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 177
8. Adam Crawley - LRH - 175

It took 180 laps to make the Main. (Only Adam transferred from the Qualifier #2.)
9. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 176
10. Greg Walker - TRP - 174
11. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 172
12. Wesley Dean, Sr. - SCS - 170
13. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 168
14. Bill Ashabranner - LRH - 162
15. Johnny Banks - SCS - 158
16. David McGraw - LRH - 153
17. Don Mathison - LRH - 152 
18. Tyler Chance - LRH - 151
19. Donald Caron - ??? - 149
20. Stu Marder - TRP - 143


In the interest of time, Box 12 was run as two heats and then combined for the final results.
*Box 12*
1. Jason Burnside - LRH - 242
2. Peter Crawley - LRH - 231
3. Thomas Burnside - LRH - 228
4. David McGraw - LRH - 225
5. Adam Crawley - LRH - 223
6. Terry Tawney - None - 218
7. Stu Marder - TRP - 202
8. Buddy Houser - SCS - 199
9. Rollin Isbell - SCS - 192
10. William Burnside - LRH - 190
11. Wesley Dean, II - SCS - 189
12. Don Mathison - LRH - 188
13. Wesly Dean, Sr. - SCS - 182
14. Johnny Banks - SCS - 151
15. Tyler Chance - LRH - 1444
16. Jeremy Shumate - SCS - 134
17. Greg Walker - TRP - 36


Next Race ..... Saturday, March 3rd at Buddy Houser's Slot Car Speedway & Hobbies in Jacksonville, FL.

We will be running 4.5" DLM instead of Box 12.

Please pack light if you can .... pit space is a bit challenging.


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Sounds like everyone had a good time. The guys from Jax are making a good showing in the series. Congratulations to all!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

